# Optimal iPad 2 Movie Format



## rizzi_nyc (Mar 12, 2010)

I just purchased an iPad2. One of the main things I want to do with it is watch movies while I'm traveling. Further, I expect there will be instances when I wouldn't mind taking advantage of the new HDMI cable to mirror the iPad output on a HD TV. I have a bunch of my DVD and BRs ripped to my HTPC in folder and ISO formats, respectively. I've ripped them with DVDFab. I know DVDFab and Handbrake (among others) have pre-sets for taking these native DVD/BR files and converting to mobile formats. However, my question is, will they be sufficient for connecting to a TV? I would assume not. Thus, is there a recommendation for a different method for getting these movies to my ipad, again, that will be playable in good quality on a HD? Perhaps using a different pre-set, i.e., Apple TV? Or simply a different output file structure, or at least certain tweaks to the output file that will not use as much compression?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I would think that the optimal format for an iPad would be .mov or .mp4. How that will look on a television, I don't know. :dontknow:


----------



## yao847zi (Jan 21, 2011)

mp4 in 720P would be better


----------

